# Sticky  HD-DVD Firmware links for all models



## jruser

We do not know how long Toshiba will continue to host the firmwares for their players, so I figured some people may want to download firmwares for later use in case they want to switch firmware versions on their backup players or main players in years to come. Below, I have compiled a list of firmwares hosted directly by Toshiba. Feel free to add any other links below. I will update this post with other links if they are direct links to Toshiba. All links in this posts are for the North American players. I have not tested all of the firmwares posted as I do not own all of the players. Flash at your own risk.


EDIT: Old links are dead. I have added new links, but it looks like Toshiba only hosts the newest versions now. The old links are left for reference only.


*----- 3rd Generation -----*

*HD-A3*
http://cdgenp01.csd.toshiba.com/cont...D-A3-4000N.zip 

*HD-D3*
http://cdgenp01.csd.toshiba.com/cont...D-D3-4000N.zip 

*HD-A30*
http://cdgenp01.csd.toshiba.com/cont...-A30-4000N.zip 

*HD-A35*
http://cdgenp01.csd.toshiba.com/cont...-A35-4000N.zip 


*----- 2nd Generation -----*

*HD-A2*
http://cdgenp01.csd.toshiba.com/cont...D-A2-4000N.zip 

*HD-A2W*
http://cdgenp01.csd.toshiba.com/cont...-A2W-4000N.zip 

*HD-D2*
http://cdgenp01.csd.toshiba.com/cont...D-D2-4000N.zip 

*HD-A20*
http://cdgenp01.csd.toshiba.com/cont...-A20-4000N.zip 

*HD-XA2*
http://cdgenp01.csd.toshiba.com/cont...-XA2-4000N.zip 


*----- 1st Generation -----*

*HD-A1*
http://cdgenp01.csd.toshiba.com/cont...D-A1-4000N.zip 

*HD-D1*
http://cdgenp01.csd.toshiba.com/cont...D-D1-4000N.zip 

*HD-XA1*
http://cdgenp01.csd.toshiba.com/cont...-XA1-4000N.zip 



******** These links are dead **********

*----- 3rd Generation -----*

*HD-A3*
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...D-A3-4000N.zip 
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...D-A3-3003N.zip 
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...D-A3-2000U.zip 
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...D-A3-1311U.zip 
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...D-A3-1300U.zip 
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...D-A3-1100U.zip 

*HD-A30*
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...-A30-4000N.zip 
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...-A30-3003N.zip 
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...-A30-2000U.zip 
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...-A30-1311U.zip 
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...-A30-1300U.zip 
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...-A30-1100U.zip 

*HD-A35*
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...-A35-4000N.zip 
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...-A35-3003N.zip 
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...-A35-2000U.zip 
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...-A35-1311U.zip 
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...-A35-1300U.zip 
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...-A35-1100U.zip 


*----- 2nd Generation -----*

*HD-A2*
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...D-A2-4000N.zip 
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...D-A2-3003N.zip 
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...D-A2-2801U.zip 
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...D-A2-2723U.zip 
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...D-A2-2700U.zip 
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...D-A2-2501N.zip 

*HD-A20*
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...-A20-4000N.zip 
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...-A20-3003N.zip 
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...-A20-2801N.zip 
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...-A20-2723N.zip 
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...-A20-2700N.zip 
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...-A20-2501N.zip 

*HD-XA2*
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...-XA2-4000N.zip 
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...-XA2-3003N.zip 
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...-XA2-2801N.zip 
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...-XA2-2723N.zip 
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...-XA2-2700N.zip 
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...-XA2-2501N.zip 


*----- 1st Generation -----*

*HD-A1*
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...D-A1-4000N.zip 
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...D-A1-3001N.zip 
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...D-A1-2400N.zip 
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...D-A1-2001N.zip 

*HD-XA1*
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...-XA1-4000N.zip 
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...-XA1-3001N.zip 
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...-XA1-2400N.zip 
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...-XA1-2001N.zip 



See post #6 in this thread for more firmware links (other regions): http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7#post13222427


----------



## angelo913

This should be a "Sticky".










Just downloaded the firmware for all my players for backup...THX


...Angelo


----------



## Thrice

Very nice! Thank you. I downloaded A35 1.3 incase I can buy one.


----------



## dwmoss

thanks for the links...


i'm in the process of downloading all revs of the firmware for my a2 and a30


thanks again


dm


----------



## cal87

This is a useful one to add to the list. The 1.3 version would be as well, but I'm not sure if there is a link for that one.

http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...-XA2-2501N.zip


----------



## N8YWF

I was going to start a thread like this but jruser beat me to it.







I was pasting all the links that I could find in a text file and was going to post it later this week when I had more. Here is what I have so far.





North America 


HD-A1/D1
2.0 
2.3 
2.4 
3.0 
4.0 


HD-XA1
2.0 
2.3 
2.4 
3.0 
4.0 


HD-A2/D2 HDA2KTU
1.2 
1.3 
2.5 
2.7 
2.8 
3.0 
4.0 


HD-A20 HDA20KTN
2.5 
2.7 
2.8 
3.0 
4.0 



HD-XA2 HDXA2KTN
1.3 
2.5 
2.7 
2.8 
3.0 
4.0 


HD-A3/D3
1.1 
1.3 
2.0 
3.0 
4.0 


HD-A30
1.1 
1.3 
2.0 
3.0 
4.0 


HD-A35
1.1 
1.3 
2.0 
3.0 
4.0 



Europe 


HD-XE1 HDXE1KTE
2.5 (Scroll down to * Les firmwares officiels *)
2.7 
2.8 
2.9 
3.0 
4.0 


HD-E1 HDE1KTE
2.5 (Scroll down to * Les firmwares officiels *)
2.7 
2.8 
2.9 
3.0 
4.0 


HD-EP10 HDEP10KTE
2.5 (Scroll down to * Les firmwares officiels *)
2.7 
2.8 
3.0 
4.0 


HD-EP30
1.3 
2.0 
2.1 
3.0 
4.0 


HD-EP35
1.3 
2.0 
2.1 
3.0 
4.0 



Australia 


HD-XE1 HDXE1KTY
2.5







Region Free
2.7 
2.8 
2.9 


HD-E1 HDE1KTY
2.5







Region Free
2.7 
2.8 
2.9 


HD-EP10 HDEP10KTY
2.5







Region Free
2.7 
2.8 
2.9 



There are some older A1 and A2 firmware Here 




If you don't have Nero and can't burn a NRG file. You can covert it to a ISO with NRG2ISO . Then you can burn your ISO with IMGBURN on a CDR at a slow speed like 4x.



You can check or make a MD5 hash with MD5 Checker v2.31 . If you can't figure out how to use it. Download the Help file .






I know that these might be off topic but I added them in case anyone needed them.



Owners Manuals

HD-A1/D1 

HD-XA1 

HD-A2 

HD-A20 

HD-XA2 

HD-A3/D3 

HD-A30 

HD-A35 

HD-XE1 

HD-E1 

HD-E1 MKII 

HD-EP10 

HD-EP30 

HD-EP35 

Onkyo DV-HD805 

Integra DHS 8.8 

Venturer SHD7000 



Service Manuals

HD-A1/D1/XA1 

HD-A2 

HD-XA2


----------



## nikonjava

Thanks jruser and N8YWF for your effort.


----------



## fretman

Very nice. A great reference page for us *obsolete* owners.


Thanks very much for your efforts!!


----------



## speedylaci

Nice post thanks!!


----------



## Stone Cold

Does anyone have RCA HDV5000 firmware links? I know the A1 is basically the same machine and uses the same firmware; I just like to keep the Rca splash screen if possible.


----------



## N8YWF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stone Cold* /forum/post/13269104
> 
> 
> Does anyone have RCA HDV5000 firmware links? I know the A1 is basically the same machine and uses the same firmware; I just like to keep the Rca splash screen if possible.



I was looking for their firmware and manual yesterday. They don't have anything to download on their site. Their last firmware was 2.0 and download of that is N/A. http://support.rcaaudiovideo.com/dow...spx?product=83 
http://voxrightnow.custhelp.com/cgi-...i=&p_topview=1 


You might as well use the Toshiba firmware because it appears that RCA left everyone out hanging a long time ago. If Kanye West were here right now. He would say that RCA doesn't care about HDV5000 owning people.


----------



## PoolShark

Is it possible for some one more in the know to put descriptions to the firmware revs to see what you are upgrading too?


For example my A20 has a 2.8 upgrade but my question is could this be as bad as the XA2 2.8?


It could be confusing.


Thanks for any help!


----------



## spongebob

Can you add the hacked roll back versions, too? That way, all in one place











bob


----------



## jmscott42

Thank you for this thread, I just bought an A35 unexpectedly (stumbled across one with dumb luck!) and am very happy to have the option to NOT update to 2.0!


----------



## speedylaci

Here is my modif. 1.1 firmware for the HD-A3 !!

I didn't want to make the 1.3 moded because i don't trust moded file for long term!!!

So i rolled it back to 1.1 Moded vers.and after (just to make sure nothing will happen eventually )I used the official 1.3!!!!

I hope this will help!!!


> Quote:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/96281229/HD-A3-1100U.rar



Bob you never let me know how went !!!


----------



## spongebob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *speedylaci* /forum/post/13295009
> 
> 
> Here is my modif. 1.1 firmware for the HD-A3 !!
> 
> I didn't want to make the 1.3 moded because i don't trust moded file for long term!!!
> 
> So i rolled it back to 1.1 Moded vers.and after (just to make sure nothing will happen eventually )I used the official 1.3!!!!
> 
> I hope this will help!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Bob you never let me know how went !!!



sorry, haven't had time. I trust you











bob


----------



## speedylaci

Belive me i am not the infecting type!!!









If i can i like to help to.

if you read my post you understand why i sent 1.1 not 1.3!!!

While i was rolling it back i had ant's in my pant's









Because this was the first time i used the HEX tool!!!

Take care!!!!


----------



## kemetblk

Great post! Thanks for making this archive.


----------



## alfbinet

I downloaded the 2.7 firmware for my XA2 and want to go back to that from the 2.8 that is currently installed. Anything else I have to do or just burn it to disc? Do I need to download anything else? I just watched Into the Wild with the AVC codex and the jaggies were very noticeable.


----------



## ColdCase




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alfbinet* /forum/post/13324232
> 
> 
> I downloaded the 2.7 firmware for my XA2 and want to go back to that from the 2.8 that is currently installed. Anything else I have to do or just burn it to disc? Do I need to download anything else? I just watched Into the Wild with the AVC codex and the jaggies were very noticeable.



I don't think you can go back a version without some editing of the image file header. The machine checks to see if a newer version is loaded and stops. There is a discussion in the XA2 2.8 firmware thread, and someone posted a 2.7* version which is 2.7 firmware with a revision code above 2.8, so the player thinks it is newer firmware and will use it.


It may be nice to include this modified firmware version in the above listing, for those that don't like the result of 2.8.


----------



## eizenga13

will the 2.7 version on here take you back to that from 2.8?


Any hope at this point of a 2.9?


EDIT: ME LEARN TO SEARCH, THAT IS UNPOSSIBLE!


----------



## hdxa1user




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eizenga13* /forum/post/13332168
> 
> 
> will the 2.7 version on here take you back to that from 2.8?
> 
> 
> Any hope at this point of a 2.9?
> 
> 
> EDIT: ME LEARN TO SEARCH, THAT IS UNPOSSIBLE!



convert you hd-xa2 to hd-xe1

XA2_1.3 - Copy.iso 37.40 MB http://uploaded.to/?id=yzh60y 

HD-XE1 FW Ver2.0.iso 37.25 MB http://uploaded.to/?id=ht8mta 

HD-Xa2 FW Ver2.501region free 36.60 MB http://uploaded.to/?id=464a4c 

do it this way then use normal 2.7 or 2.8 for a hd-xe1 ..these are the files no matter what my file says

i did it like that to stop people from playing around with it


convert a hd-a2 to a hde1

hd-a2-to hd-e1- 1.6.iso 35.43 MB http://uploaded.to/?id=4ob9g3 

HD-E1 FW Ver2.501region free - 35.81 MB http://uploaded.to/?id=w0w1fl (this firmware 2.501 is the hda2 cant be used on the hd-e1 direct)

then use 2.7 or 2.8 aus firmware


----------



## margate21

awesome thread....thanks!


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdxa1user* /forum/post/13339664
> 
> 
> convert you hd-xa2 to hd-xe1
> *XA2_1.3 - Copy.iso 37.40 MB http://uploaded.to/?id=yzh60y *
> 
> HD-XE1 FW Ver2.0.iso 37.25 MB http://uploaded.to/?id=ht8mta
> 
> HD-Xa2 FW Ver2.501region free 36.60 MB http://uploaded.to/?id=464a4c
> 
> do it this way then use normal 2.7 or 2.8 for a hd-xe1 ..these are the files no matter what my file says
> 
> i did it like that to stop people from playing around with it



I posted this question in the XA2 region-free thread but in any case--is that first step (download/install XA2 1.3 f/w) mandatory even if you don't want PAL? And if step #1 isn't necessary, I'd think that step #2 isn't required either...no?


I ask because I'm just looking to make my XA2 region-free...so if it's mandatory to first downgrade it to 1.3, I'd be interested in hearing as to why it's required. Also curious as to why step #2 is necessary if you can just hex-edit the firmware version number in the region-free f/w file...










If my XA2 is currently 2.5 (for the sake of argument) and I don't need PAL, shouldn't it be possible to just go straight to step #3 (download Aussie 2.5, hex-edit model string, install)?


----------



## hdxa1user




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toneman* /forum/post/13352583
> 
> 
> I posted this question in the XA2 region-free thread but in any case--is that first step (download/install XA2 1.3 f/w) mandatory even if you don't want PAL? And if step #1 isn't necessary, I'd think that step #2 isn't required either...no?
> 
> 
> I ask because I'm just looking to make my XA2 region-free...so if it's mandatory to first downgrade it to 1.3, I'd be interested in hearing as to why it's required. Also curious as to why step #2 is necessary if you can just hex-edit the firmware version number in the region-free f/w file...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If my XA2 is currently 2.5 (for the sake of argument) and I don't need PAL, shouldn't it be possible to just go straight to step #3 (download Aussie 2.5, hex-edit model string, install)?



if you just want to make your player play other ntsc regions then yes all you need to do is change it on 2.5 to the hdxa2 and it wont make it region free it will allow you to play other ntsc regions only...you dont need to go to 1.3 first you can go to anything under 2.0 as 2.0 is where the original switch happens in the firmware.to convert the player. a few people have tried to do it from 1.3 to 2.501 and not worked so i made it easy and used 2.0 where i know the switch works so they can be 100 % sure it worked..


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdxa1user* /forum/post/13353112
> 
> 
> if you just want to make your player play other ntsc regions then yes all you need to do is change it on 2.5 to the hdxa2 and it wont make it region free it will allow you to play other ntsc regions only...you dont need to go to 1.3 first you can go to anything under 2.0 as 2.0 is where the original switch happens in the firmware.to convert the player. a few people have tried to do it from 1.3 to 2.501 and not worked so i made it easy and used 2.0 where i know the switch works so they can be 100 % sure it worked..



LOL--my bad...yes I know that applying only the 2.5 hack doesn't make the XA2 (and A2) completely region-free...I forgot that for it to be completely region-free the PAL firmware is needed also (hence the requirement to install 2.0 or lower first...correct?) since not all non-Region 1 DVDs are NTSC (e.g., European DVDs).


Thanks for clarifying my concern!


----------



## alfbinet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ColdCase* /forum/post/13330603
> 
> 
> I don't think you can go back a version without some editing of the image file header. The machine checks to see if a newer version is loaded and stops. There is a discussion in the XA2 2.8 firmware thread, and someone posted a 2.7* version which is 2.7 firmware with a revision code above 2.8, so the player thinks it is newer firmware and will use it.
> 
> 
> It may be nice to include this modified firmware version in the above listing, for those that don't like the result of 2.8.



Thanks ColdCase, second time you came to my rescue. I was able to revert to 2.7 from 2.8 for my XA2. Are you enjoying your Pioneer 6010? I certainly am. The 6010 Kuro is the best set I have ever owned.


----------



## quikric

Thanks for the firmware and user manual links!









I'm sure I'm not the only one who appreciates them!


----------



## hdxa1user

hd-a2 to hd-e1 1.6 downgrade new.iso 35.43 MB http://uploaded.to/?id=3wz43c 

HD-E1 FW Ver2.501region free - 35.81 MB http://uploaded.to/?id=w0w1fl (this firmware 2.501 is the hda2 cant be used on the hd-e1 direct)

then use 2.7 or 2.8 aus firmware


----------



## Zlat

What would be the firmware that i have to use for a venturer ?


----------



## N8YWF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zlat* /forum/post/13429777
> 
> 
> What would be the firmware that i have to use for a venturer ?



The Venturer SHD7000 is a clone of the Toshiba A3/D3. The Venturer SHD7001 is the UK version.


----------



## netuser123

Great Job. Hdxa1user.


Is your 1.6 new.iso 35.43 MB going to work with a FW2.8 Hd-xa2? Do I still have to hex-edit it to something like FW2.9 to "fool" the device? Thanks.


----------



## jameskollar

Thank you so much for this thread. My A1 started making a funny noise the other day. Not bad, but it's worrisome. So I bought a refurb A35 and now I have the software to upgrade it. Great thread!


----------



## tazjunky

anyone know of any region free hack or firmware for the A3/EP30?


----------



## chrisb42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tazjunky* /forum/post/13595286
> 
> 
> anyone know of any region free hack or firmware for the A3/EP30?



Just over the weekend I found this by accident:

http://www.dtvforum.info/index.php?showtopic=64196 


You might want to add your name to the list.


-Christian


----------



## Panny Man

Hi All,


New firmware may be comming soon


Just read on AVforum about new firmware 2.9 and 2.1


----------



## SlaughterX

So we all know the format is "dead" now, but what are the odds of Toshiba releasing a final firmware update? The only feature I want, and quite frankly am surprised that we don't have, is resume. Why does it seems so hard for HD video players to get this feature? Is the PS3 the only HD video player on the market right now that can resume?


----------



## Kannisto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SlaughterX* /forum/post/13706253
> 
> 
> So we all know the format is "dead" now, but what are the odds of Toshiba releasing a final firmware update? The only feature I want, and quite frankly am surprised that we don't have, is resume. Why does it seems so hard for HD video players to get this feature? Is the PS3 the only HD video player on the market right now that can resume?



In Japan Toshiba has promised to release a firmware update for HD-XA2 and HD-XF2 (equivalent of HD-A2) in mid-May. The main content of the update is adding support for playback of content recorded with Toshiba's HD DVD recorders that were sold in the Japanese market. I don't know if they will release an update globally as well and what other content it might have.


----------



## Paul Cordingley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SlaughterX* /forum/post/13706253
> 
> 
> So we all know the format is "dead" now, but what are the odds of Toshiba releasing a final firmware update? The only feature I want, and quite frankly am surprised that we don't have, is resume. Why does it seems so hard for HD video players to get this feature? Is the PS3 the only HD video player on the market right now that can resume?



It's not actually a surprise (to those in the know) that the resume function doesn't work. It has been talked about long and hard in these forums, and the answer is that a disc authored in "advanced" moded (which also includes more and more BD's) cannot easily save its state and then resume that state at a later time.


So, the short answer is no, we won't get that feature. (And the PS3 can't resume a Java-authored BD either)


----------



## tiger_qc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Panny Man* /forum/post/13675439
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> New firmware may be comming soon
> 
> 
> Just read on AVforum about new firmware 2.9 and 2.1



When?


Thanks,

Gui.


----------



## kemetblk

Toshiba has the new fw 3.0 up on their site for download.

http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...ngfirmware.asp


----------



## spongebob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemetblk* /forum/post/13724060
> 
> 
> Toshiba has the new fw 3.0 up on their site for download.
> 
> http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...ngfirmware.asp



Applicable Models: HD-XA1, HD-A1, and HD-D1.


bob


----------



## tausifs

My favourite fw version is v2.0 because to me , the 5.1 analog audio sounds best with this.


I have been able to downgrade back to it from 2.2 and 2.4 without any hack just simply inserting the v2.0 iso disc in the player.


Tempted to try it but I just hope I would be able to downgrade again after should I prefer.


By the time you guys wake up, there should be some early user reports here:

http://www.avforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=749441 




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemetblk* /forum/post/13724060
> 
> 
> Toshiba has the new fw 3.0 up on their site for download.
> 
> http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...ngfirmware.asp


----------



## mikey p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemetblk* /forum/post/13724060
> 
> 
> Toshiba has the new fw 3.0 up on their site for download.
> 
> http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-i...ngfirmware.asp



I tried this twice both times I could not unzip the file, it had a CRC error, I was however able to plug the player in my DSL box and got it all OK that way, wonder what is going on?










This morning I tried the D/L again, this time all went well and it un-ziped with out error, made the image CD and updated the second A1 all OK, who knows? Thanks.


----------



## Category 5

Anyone have 1.2 or 1.3 for the A20? Or even 1.6? I want an earlier version before i try the PAL/Region Free hack on it so I know I can get back if I need to.


----------



## mpotturi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Category 5* /forum/post/13732725
> 
> 
> Anyone have 1.2 or 1.3 for the A20? Or even 1.6? I want an earlier version before i try the PAL/Region Free hack on it so I know I can get back if I need to.



Hey Category.. I am also looking for this version. If you do get hold of it can you please pm me? I will do the same if I get my hands on it.


----------



## Category 5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpotturi* /forum/post/13734042
> 
> 
> Hey Category.. I am also looking for this version. If you do get hold of it can you please pm me? I will do the same if I get my hands on it.



Sure, but so far the search isn't going well. Someone MUST have it still on their hard drive somewhere.


----------



## hdxa1user

this is to convert your a20 to pal as i originally posted on the dtvforum

HD-A202.8-2.1 dg - Copy.iso 37.29 MB http://uploaded.to/?id=7cn8jq 

then do this

HD-a20-EP10 2.5 +region free. 35.80 MB http://uploaded.to/?id=1z65uf 

it will work fine


----------



## mpotturi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdxa1user* /forum/post/13744898
> 
> 
> this is to convert your a20 to pal as i originally posted on the dtvforum
> 
> HD-A202.8-2.1 dg - Copy.iso 37.29 MB http://uploaded.to/?id=7cn8jq
> 
> then do this
> 
> HD-a20-EP10 2.5 +region free. 35.80 MB http://uploaded.to/?id=1z65uf
> 
> it will work fine



Thank you hdxa1user. Good to hear back from you. You were away from this forum for quite a while.


----------



## hdxa1user




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpotturi* /forum/post/13746238
> 
> 
> Thank you hdxa1user. Good to hear back from you. You were away from this forum for quite a while.



yeah working i was overseas..........


----------



## spectra57




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *N8YWF* /forum/post/13222427
> 
> 
> I was going to start a thread like this but jruser beat me to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was pasting all the links that I could find in a text file and was going to post it later this week when I had more. Here is what I have so far.




I have the HD-XA2 with 2.8v, is their a modified 2.7v file so that I can go back to the previous firmware? 2.8v causes "Jaggies". Thanks!


----------



## N8YWF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spectra57* /forum/post/13784554
> 
> 
> I have the HD-XA2 with 2.8v, is their a modified 2.7v file so that I can go back to the previous firmware? 2.8v causes "Jaggies". Thanks!



Hex editing isn't all that hard. Give it a try. First download HxD - Freeware Hex Editor. 


Then download HD-XA2-2700N if you haven't already.


Open up the ISO in HxD and edit 0A8C (2700) to something higher than 0AF1 (2801). For example you could use 0AF2 (2802) or 0B56 (2902).



















Now burn your firmware upgrade disc on a CDR with IMGBURN at a slow speed like 4X.


----------



## spongebob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *N8YWF* /forum/post/13787175
> 
> 
> Hex editing isn't all that hard. Give it a try. First download HxD - Freeware Hex Editor.
> 
> 
> Then download HD-XA2-2700N if you haven't already.
> 
> 
> Open up the ISO in HxD and edit 0A8C (2700) to something higher than 0AF1 (2801). For example you could use 0AF2 (2802) or 0B56 (2902).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now burn your firmware upgrade disc on a CDR with IMGBURN at a slow speed like 4X.



Nice










Bob


KG6TBY


----------



## spectra57




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *N8YWF* /forum/post/13787175
> 
> 
> Hex editing isn't all that hard. Give it a try. First download HxD - Freeware Hex Editor.
> 
> 
> Then download HD-XA2-2700N if you haven't already.
> 
> 
> Open up the ISO in HxD and edit 0A8C (2700) to something higher than 0AF1 (2801). For example you could use 0AF2 (2802) or 0B56 (2902).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now burn your firmware upgrade disc on a CDR with IMGBURN at a slow speed like 4X.



Thank you!







I'll give it a try. Is there any chance that if I make a mistake I'll end up with a brick?







Has anyone posted a modified version?


----------



## Category 5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spectra57* /forum/post/13790221
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give it a try. Is there any chance that if I make a mistake I'll end up with a brick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone posted a modified version?



No brick. THe part you're editing is just to tell the player the firmware you're trying to use is newer than the one already installed. If you screw it up the player will just refuse to update.


----------



## 74draven

Hi there,


The jaggies that are mentioned with the 2.8 firmware for the HD-XA2...is the 2.8 firmware for the HD-A20 also affected? I recently got an HD-A20, anxiously looking forward to finally outputting 1080/24p (yes, my display can handle it) but sadly was disappointed with the picture. I used Transformers as a test. It wasn't as clear as 1080/60p and any time there was text on the screen it would shake/jump a little. Is that the same problem?


If so, would 2.7 fix this problem? How can I downgrade the firmware? Would it involve the same hex changes posted above?


Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## N8YWF

The hex change is the same on the A2, A20 and XA2.


Open up the ISO in HxD and edit 0A8C (2700) to something higher than 0AF1 (2801). For example you could use 0AF2 (2802).


----------



## spectra57




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Category 5* /forum/post/13792785
> 
> 
> No brick. THe part you're editing is just to tell the player the firmware you're trying to use is newer than the one already installed. If you screw it up the player will just refuse to update.



Thank you, I have successfully returned my player back to 2.7!


----------



## Paul H

Surprised to receive the Toshiba Update Disc Firmware Version 3.0 in the Mail today for the HD-A1/HD-XA1/HD-D1.










Lost track







- Just checked and my last update for my A-1 was Firmware Version 2.4 and I remember having to download that from the Toshiba website where I burned it on a CD on November 16, 2007.


Didn't think there'd be any more updates after HD DVD's demise and for Toshiba to send it to me is really cool







.


Guess I'll update the HD-A1 for the last time.










Paul


----------



## pvongchanh

I was surprised myself to see fw 3.0 for my XA1 in the mail today.


----------



## bboisvert

Got my 3.0 too... is there a list/thread discussing the update? I always like to read through that before pulling the trigger, to make sure that I'm going to be happy with the results.










My A-1 has 2.0 (?) on it right now and has been working great for over a year. I'm hesitant to mess with it... unless I'm going to get something cool.



EDIT: Duh. Right here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1024012 


I must be blind.


----------



## segaklon

there was any firmware for the Toshiba HD-E1 read HD DVD-R discs, as with which I have since the 2.9 is not me playing the media.


----------



## MauiGuy




N8YWF said:


> The hex change is the same on the A2, A20 and XA2.
> 
> 
> Open up the ISO in HxD and edit 0A8C (2700) to something higher than 0AF1 (2801). For example you could use 0AF2 (2802).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am new to this, and before doing any editing, i want to be sure i know exactly what you are saying.
> 
> 
> I have a Hex editor, and have downloaded the 2700 version of software for the A2. Now are you saying i need to edit all occurrances of the 0a8c or just the first one?


----------



## N8YWF




MauiGuy said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *N8YWF* /forum/post/13799699
> 
> 
> The hex change is the same on the A2, A20 and XA2.
> 
> 
> Open up the ISO in HxD and edit 0A8C (2700) to something higher than 0AF1 (2801). For example you could use 0AF2 (2802).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am new to this, and before doing any editing, i want to be sure i know exactly what you are saying.
> 
> 
> I have a Hex editor, and have downloaded the 2700 version of software for the A2. Now are you saying i need to edit all occurrances of the 0a8c or just the first one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the first one. If you use HxD then edit the blue highlighted spot shown in the picture.
Click to expand...


----------



## MauiGuy




N8YWF said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MauiGuy* /forum/post/13963256
> 
> 
> 
> Just the first one. If you use HxD then edit the blue highlighted spot shown in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Will give it a try.
Click to expand...


----------



## MauiGuy

I managed to succcessfully downgrade the A2 to 2.7. However, my problems remain.


Ever since I upgraded to 2.8 from version 2.7 the A2 will not play any standard definition DVD. It will start then freeze after about five minutes. Then it will continue to play and freeze again.


I had hoped reverting back to 2.7 would fix that problem but it has not. The problem only appears while playing any standard def video. An HD DVD will play flawlessly.


Any Ideas?


----------



## SlaughterX

Why the hell did they ever add the resume feature? Why was it never there to begin with?


----------



## yaroslav_s

Are there any firmware for A2 player which will make my player region-free and will allow me to play PAL DVDs?

Will be thankful for the link!


----------



## mpotturi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yaroslav_s* /forum/post/13967910
> 
> 
> Are there any firmware for A2 player which will make my player region-free and will allow me to play PAL DVDs?
> 
> Will be thankful for the link!



Try this one...

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1001627


----------



## eghill1125

I may have missed it here somewhere, but has there been any firmware updates for the HD-A3 to correct the hanging on the welcome screen?


My backup player is an HD-A3 and I checked to see that it worked, but it will hang at Welcome about every other time I turn it on.


----------



## T2k

So what happened to all the rumoured A35/A30/Ep35/E30 etc multi-region firmware hacks?


----------



## yukon04

For A-30 owners - Toshiba has available on line the latest firmware upgrade, 3.0. It has not appeared on the web download site, but if you have an ethernet connection and a hight speed connection, it takes about 10-15 minutes. There are 38 items in the upgrade to be download as a 51MB file.


----------



## RobertF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yukon04* /forum/post/14141526
> 
> 
> For A-30 owners - Toshiba has available on line the latest firmware upgrade, 3.0. It has not appeared on the web download site, but if you have an ethernet connection and a hight speed connection, it takes about 10-15 minutes. There are 38 items in the upgrade to be download as a 51MB file.



Thanks for the alert!


Have there been any reports on what improvements or changes were made with Version 3.0?


----------



## dvdfever

read all the discussion in this board but after getting the iso to begin downgrading my a2 which is at 2.8 now i get aerror when updating says error 2007 any ideas on what to do ?


----------



## dvdfever

the error code from the A2 is error 2007c00f. Before getting the new A2 download I have made many more drink coaster then I need so when I finally made one that was accepted by the dvd player I was estatic. then after 3-4 minutes this eror appeared. I have a lot of tv shows from the UK that i like to watch and had a old dvd/vhs combo that was unlocked , boy was i glad when I moved up in life and got a HDDVD only to see toshiba cave . so it works great as is with my regular dvd collection but I really could use the advatage of a pal player....any aussie help for a us noob


----------



## jruser

I have updated the first post thanks to the notification from N8YWF. All models have v3.0 links.


----------



## faberryman

Is the "jaggies" problem with firmware 2.8 and 3.0 for the XA2 only for HD-DVDs or for upconverted SD-DVDs as well?


----------



## wewa

Anybody get this to work for downgrade from firmware 3.0 on a A3?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *speedylaci* /forum/post/13295009
> 
> 
> Here is my modif. 1.1 firmware for the HD-A3 !!
> 
> I didn't want to make the 1.3 moded because i don't trust moded file for long term!!!
> 
> So i rolled it back to 1.1 Moded vers.and after (just to make sure nothing will happen eventually )I used the official 1.3!!!!
> 
> I hope this will help!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Bob you never let me know how went !!!


----------



## Donnie_H

After reading all of this, I dont think I want to update my A3. I mean, everything looks fine like it is. Could someone tell me what the benefits would be? I just dont want to run into problems when I dont have any now.


----------



## Chrno

Do someone know/how if I can use the A35 FW 1.100 to downgrade the european EP35 (FW 3.003)?


----------



## d-dave

Anyone know what the stamps/area in the hex editor for the A3 firmware to take it back to 1.3 from 3.0? I'm trying to downgrade because 3.0 is causing major skipping in my A3. Is it the same for the other firmware that's been discussed in this thread?


Thanks!


----------



## N8YWF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d-dave* /forum/post/14503611
> 
> 
> Anyone know what the stamps/area in the hex editor for the A3 firmware to take it back to 1.3 from 3.0? I'm trying to downgrade because 3.0 is causing major skipping in my A3. Is it the same for the other firmware that's been discussed in this thread?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7#post14112567


----------



## d-dave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *N8YWF* /forum/post/14504225
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7#post14112567



Thanks! I must have completely missed it in my other searches =)


----------



## jruser

I have updated the first post with links for v4.0 for most models. The A30 and A35 have v4.0 links but they are too small.


If/when Toshiba fixes them, I will update the first post again.


----------



## spongebob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jruser* /forum/post/14725123
> 
> 
> I have updated the first post with links for v4.0 for most models. The A30 and A35 have v4.0 links but they are too small.
> 
> 
> If/when Toshiba fixes them, I will update the first post again.



4.0 ??


What happened and when ?











bob


----------



## N8YWF

What's up with the different file names? I doubt Toshiba would make a rollback firmware. It must be just renamed to the disc part numbers? I do like a good conspiracy theory.









HD-A2-2700U.zip 
HD-A2-2723U.zip 

HD-A20-2700N.zip 
HD-A20-2723N.zip 

HD-XA2-2700N.zip 
HD-XA2-2723N.zip 

HD-A3-1300U.zip 
HD-A3-1311U.zip 

HD-A30-1300U.zip 
HD-A30-1311U.zip 

HD-A35-1300U.zip 
HD-A35-1311U.zip


----------



## jruser

I just posted the working 4.0 links for the A30 and A35. I also ripped off some more links from N8YWF.


----------



## stumlad

Can anyone who updated their A-30 confirm that they can actually get 1080p output? Mine is set to 1080p in the settings, but always lights up 1080i. I was able to get 1080p24 prior to this new firmware... (although it had jaggies for AVC).


If it works, let me know if you used the firmware found on first page of this thread, or if you downloaded it via the player over the internet.


Edit: Figured it out. 1080p24 works great on the A-30. I'm using an hdmi powered splitter which doesnt seem to want to accept 1080p24 from the A-30, but does from PS3.


----------



## Tspeer

Was it the A2 or the A3 player that is compatible to the Venturer player? Does the toshiba provided firmware work or do I need venturer firmware?


If a small note about this was in the first post be very helpful










Edit: I found the answer myself I believe:


Venturer HD DVD SHD7000 uses the identical fw as the Toshiba HD-A3


----------



## lcubed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdxa1user* /forum/post/13411352
> 
> 
> hd-a2 to hd-e1 1.6 downgrade new.iso 35.43 MB http://uploaded.to/?id=3wz43c
> 
> HD-E1 FW Ver2.501region free - 35.81 MB http://uploaded.to/?id=w0w1fl (this firmware 2.501 is the hda2 cant be used on the hd-e1 direct)
> 
> then use 2.7 or 2.8 aus firmware




looking for the updated 1.6 downgrade iso for the hd-a2 above.


the link appears to be broken.


----------



## HDKing

How come I can't download any of these updates? When the downloads are done, the WinRAR says that it is damaged or corrupt.


----------



## DanO9ers

Hi everyone. If you'd like to get rid of your onkyo hd805 please dropp me a line. thanks


----------



## DUCeditor

To my surprise I received a disc in the mail yesterday with 4.0 for my A35. It is certainly to Toshiba's credit that they are still publishing updates ands (supposed) improvements for a now defunct product. But...


Has anyone loaded it? I've never updated the firmware for either of my players (other is an A3) because they seem to work fine as is in my system (no 1080P available, component only) and because so many problems have been reported following installation of later versions.


Thoughts? Experiences?


-don


----------



## Tedd

And yet I have owned 6 HD DVD players (an A1, an XA2, an A30 and currently have 3 A35s) and have yet to ever receive a single upgrade disk.....


----------



## jdastas

anyone know how to burn this using a mac... I don't know how to make an ISO disk,


----------



## Tom Thomas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdastas* /forum/post/15068804
> 
> 
> anyone know how to burn this using a mac... I don't know how to make an ISO disk,



I made a copy of the steps from an earlier post and copied them below:



How to burn ISO disc images


Thu, Jun 22 '06 at 7:30AM PDT


Submitted by vocaro


Disc images are a fairly common packaging standard for large software programs. If you want to try out a new Linux distribution, for example, chances are you'll need to download a disc image in ISO format and burn it to a blank CD-ROM or DVD.


But ever since I began using Mac OS X, I've been perpetually confused about how to burn ISO images. I'm used to disc burning utilities that have an obvious, explicit command like "Burn ISO Image to CD." To make life even more confusing, OS X's Disk Utility does have a Burn command, but it becomes disabled when you click on the blank disc you'd like to use for the burn.


The problem here is that most Mac disc utilities, including the built-in Disk Utility, take a different approach when it comes to image burning. Instead of telling the program you want to burn an image, then choosing the file, you're supposed to do the reverse: You choose the file, then tell the program you want to burn it. So, to burn an ISO image to disc, here's what to do:


1. Insert a blank disc.

2. Start Disk Utility. (Applications/Utilities/Disk Utility)

3. From the File menu, choose Open Disk Image and select the ISO to be burned.

4. In the list of volumes, you will now see an item representing the ISO file. Select it.

5. Click the Burn button and follow the instructions.


To reinitialize the player


1. Update FW to 2.2

2. Clear Persistent Storage

3. Shutdown player

4. Unplug player

5. Press power on player (yes, AFTER unplugging)

6. Wait for about 1 minute

7. Re-plug power

8. Restart player and play the disc.


----------



## jdastas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Thomas* /forum/post/15071698
> 
> 
> I made a copy of the steps from an earlier post and copied them below:
> 
> 
> 
> How to burn ISO disc images
> 
> 
> Thu, Jun 22 '06 at 7:30AM PDT
> 
> 
> Submitted by vocaro
> 
> 
> Disc images are a fairly common packaging standard for large software programs. If you want to try out a new Linux distribution, for example, chances are you'll need to download a disc image in ISO format and burn it to a blank CD-ROM or DVD.
> 
> 
> But ever since I began using Mac OS X, I've been perpetually confused about how to burn ISO images. I'm used to disc burning utilities that have an obvious, explicit command like "Burn ISO Image to CD." To make life even more confusing, OS X's Disk Utility does have a Burn command, but it becomes disabled when you click on the blank disc you'd like to use for the burn.
> 
> 
> The problem here is that most Mac disc utilities, including the built-in Disk Utility, take a different approach when it comes to image burning. Instead of telling the program you want to burn an image, then choosing the file, you're supposed to do the reverse: You choose the file, then tell the program you want to burn it. So, to burn an ISO image to disc, here's what to do:
> 
> 
> 1. Insert a blank disc.
> 
> 2. Start Disk Utility. (Applications/Utilities/Disk Utility)
> 
> 3. From the File menu, choose Open Disk Image and select the ISO to be burned.
> 
> 4. In the list of volumes, you will now see an item representing the ISO file. Select it.
> 
> 5. Click the Burn button and follow the instructions.
> 
> 
> To reinitialize the player
> 
> 
> 1. Update FW to 2.2
> 
> 2. Clear Persistent Storage
> 
> 3. Shutdown player
> 
> 4. Unplug player
> 
> 5. Press power on player (yes, AFTER unplugging)
> 
> 6. Wait for about 1 minute
> 
> 7. Re-plug power
> 
> 8. Restart player and play the disc.





Thank you much... worked perfectly!


----------



## Tom Thomas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdastas* /forum/post/15075833
> 
> 
> Thank you much... worked perfectly!



Glad it worked for you, I've been burning discs using these instructions from vacaro for several versions and it has always worked for me.


----------



## brokencosmos

Hi Everyone,


I recently purchased some UK Region 2 Pal DVD's to play on my Toshiba HD-A2. I tried downgrading the firmware and then turning it into an HD-E1. Everything worked like it was supposed to, except that I wasn't getting an image, but was getting sound. Long story short, I ended up buying one of the cheap Philips region-free dvd players, and it works like a champ. I now want to turn my HD-E1 back into the original HD-A2 firmware, does anyone know if someone has written the HD-E1 to HD-A2 switch? I have tried searching through the various forums to no avail, and thought I'd try it out here, thanks for all of your help!


----------



## N8YWF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brokencosmos* /forum/post/15102090
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> I recently purchased some UK Region 2 Pal DVD's to play on my Toshiba HD-A2. I tried downgrading the firmware and then turning it into an HD-E1. Everything worked like it was supposed to, except that I wasn't getting an image, but was getting sound. Long story short, I ended up buying one of the cheap Philips region-free dvd players, and it works like a champ. I now want to turn my HD-E1 back into the original HD-A2 firmware, does anyone know if someone has written the HD-E1 to HD-A2 switch? I have tried searching through the various forums to no avail, and thought I'd try it out here, thanks for all of your help!



Why not just leave it as is? It defaults to PAL when first turned on but it will still play any NTSC DVD (R1, R2 Japan & R3) you put in it no matter what region is. In the future maybe you will get a new TV that supports PAL.


The only pain in the butt is that you have to tap in the RCE fix on your remote when you want to play a RCE disc. Other than that you have a sweet region free player.


----------



## bebop86

On the mac- every time it downloads I get a "mounting failed"- and when i burn it I get an error message when I try to run it on the xa-2- How do you get it to not mount-?? thanks


----------



## ggw2000

I have an RCA 5000 which I found out today that RCA doesn't support anymore (aholes)







. The problem is that I bought a new Mits DLP tv this past week and the RCA will not handshake with the set. I figured I would update the F/W and get on with life- but no.

I read at the beginning of this thread that the A1 F/W is essentially the same. I downloaded the latest (V4) zip file from the link provided. I unzipped it and tried to burn the .iso file as an image to a cd-r using roxio v9. But I keep getting an error that says there's a problem with px.dll, pxafs.dll, etc..

Can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong? I just updated my Sony BD player the other day w/o problem..

Thanks, Gerry


----------



## flyersfan

I've avoided Roxio software for years but can recommend ImgBurn. It's freeware and should burn an .iso image flawlessly.


----------



## Emaych

So I have an HD-A1 and want to update the firmware. How to go about this? -- I see the modem port on the back and have found the UPDATE part of the menu and know the updates exist online...now how do I bring these all together?

Thanks


----------



## Emaych




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Emaych* /forum/post/15741729
> 
> 
> So I have an HD-A1 and want to update the firmware. How to go about this? -- I see the modem port on the back and have found the UPDATE part of the menu and know the updates exist online...now how do I bring these all together?
> 
> Thanks



Thanks to all the members that helped. I called for the update CD this morning, so my fingers are crossed that all goes well and it does not destroy the functionality I now have!


----------



## Chingu808

Thinking about picking up a Toshiba Model HD-A3KU from someone for a cheap price. I already have the HD-A2 4.0 firmware disc. Can this firmware disc also be used on the Toshiba Model HD-A3KU? I know stupid question.


----------



## sonydude1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chingu808* /forum/post/15746522
> 
> 
> Thinking about picking up a Toshiba Model HD-A3KU from someone for a cheap price. I already have the HD-A2 4.0 firmware disc. Can this firmware disc also be used on the Toshiba Model HD-A3KU? I know stupid question.



That's a no.


----------



## rokki

Hi a have a preowned HD-E1 and heard about the upgraded 4.0 firmware and did that and have found out that it didn't make it region free the player i have is a New Zealand one.Is it possible to go backwards to the region free 2.5 software ? And how on earth would you do it .I also read that someone got his HD-E1 to output in 1080p 24 is this possible and again how on earth would i do it ? I have basic computer skills .Any help advice is greatly accepted.


----------



## Viking61




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rokki* /forum/post/16153323
> 
> 
> Hi a have a preowned HD-E1 and heard about the upgraded 4.0 firmware and did that and have found out that it didn't make it region free the player i have is a New Zealand one.Is it possible to go backwards to the region free 2.5 software ? And how on earth would you do it .


 http://cid-6948f2460bdd190c.skydrive...TY%20Australia 


Will run on any current firmware. No need to revert to version 2.5 first. Re-apply version 4.0 afterwards.


----------



## rokki

Hi thank you so much worked like a charm.


----------



## Viking61

Your player is now regionfree. Just be aware that some NTSC region 1 discs are in addition encoded with something called RCE. You will then have to enter the RCE hack which is:


1) Turn on player

2) Open tray, put disc in tray but don´t close

3) Push T.search on remote

4) Push 1, 3, 9 and 1

5) Push T. search on remote.


You will see TEST on your player


6) Press PLAY on the remote


When player is turned off, this setting is cleared.


----------



## MTAtech

Does anyone know what issues the 4.0 firmware fixes? The Toshiba description is vague. I've got an HD-A30 and am wondering if they made changes to the audio area.


Also, some people seem to have trouble with the 4.0 update. Is that a fluke or is the 4.0 not really recommended?


----------



## jasonone

I trust Toshiba when it comes to laptops. The durability is unquestionable.


Do you have the quickest link for all of the firmwares?


----------



## MTAtech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonone* /forum/post/16697392
> 
> 
> I trust Toshiba when it comes to laptops. The durability is unquestionable.
> 
> 
> Do you have the quickest link for all of the firmwares?



View the first post in this thread.


----------



## MTAtech

I installed the v4 firmware on one of my HD-A30s over the weekend. I was hoping that it would fix the freezing that I was getting on the third disk of _Battle Star Galactica, Season 1_, but it did not. It's odd, because the disk is pristine condition with no scratches or smudges.


I'm going to test the disk on my other A30 when I get a chance to determine whether it's the player or the disk.


----------



## Quentin2

MTAtech, I suspect it's the disc even though it appears pristine. I've had this happen with a handful of new discs and both of my A30s had trouble with these discs but not others. At the time I had firmware 1.1 and 1.3 on these units. Upgrading to 4.0 seemed to help a little but still problems. Overall 4.0 made both players work smoother and I'm glad I upgraded them but it doesn't help with disc problems a whole lot.


Anyway, I tried a recommendation in another thread of washing the disc and to my amazement it usually works. Just wash gently with a non filming detergent and rinse under very warm running tap water. Not saying this will cure every disc read problem but it's been extremely effective for me. There seems to be an invisible film on some factory fresh discs that a little soap will clean off.


----------



## MTAtech

I'll try that Quenin. Can't hurt.


----------



## Quentin2

Let us know if it helps, I think it will.


----------



## Chris Gerhard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MTAtech* /forum/post/16697458
> 
> 
> I installed the v4 firmware on one of my HD-A30s over the weekend. I was hoping that it would fix the freezing that I was getting on the third disk of _Battle Star Galactica, Season 1_, but it did not. It's odd, because the disk is pristine condition with no scratches or smudges.
> 
> 
> I'm going to test the disk on my other A30 when I get a chance to determine whether it's the player or the disk.



That is a known defective disc, apparently only the early pressings. I notified Universal and was instructed to return mine but unfortunately Universal was out of HD DVD replacements and I accepted the DVD set.


Chris


----------



## MTAtech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris Gerhard* /forum/post/16702687
> 
> 
> That is a known defective disc, apparently only the early pressings. I notified Universal and was instructed to return mine but unfortunately Universal was out of HD DVD replacements and I accepted the DVD set.
> 
> 
> Chris



Of course, I could just buy a new HD-DVD set for under ~$10. Or better, buy a new one for ~$10, exchange the old one with Columbia for a new std DVD and sell that one on Ebay or Amazon for ~$25.


----------



## MTAtech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris Gerhard* /forum/post/16702687
> 
> 
> That is a known defective disc, apparently only the early pressings. I notified Universal and was instructed to return mine but unfortunately Universal was out of HD DVD replacements and I accepted the DVD set.
> 
> 
> Chris



Do you have the contact info for Columbia that you used to get the swap?


----------



## MTAtech

Upgraded my A30 over the weekend to 4.0 and 15 minutes after the update completed the entire neighborhood had a power failure. Geez was I lucky it didn't happen during the UG.


----------



## Quentin2

That was too close, glad you didn't get burned!


----------



## N8YWF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MTAtech* /forum/post/16739356
> 
> 
> Upgraded my A30 over the weekend to 4.0 and 15 minutes after the update completed the entire neighborhood had a power failure. Geez was I lucky it didn't happen during the UG.



That's why you should always have whatever you are doing a firmware update on plugged into a UPS.


----------



## MTAtech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *N8YWF* /forum/post/16750491
> 
> 
> That's why you should always have whatever you are doing a firmware update on plugged into a UPS.



Considering that power outages are few and far between in the U.S., such a precaution is rarely instituted.


I sure got luck though.


----------



## sokh1985

Ok, I've done a quick search on that topic and they are a lot of downgrade things about a lot of players put nothing about the XA1. Since the 4.0 firm I can't read a few discs of mine including one of my favorite movie.


Any clue?


----------



## sokh1985

Ok. I'll reply to myself: After reinitialazing the player for nothing but being scared (it's disabling the HDMI output, so I had a black screen)downloading 3 different 2.0 firmwares and burning them and that these cd s were not recognized by my player I got lucky puting a 2.4 Firmware, and the "update" as the players says or downgrade is in process.


Anyways Anybody knows if it's possible to make the XA1 zone free or is it the only model for which it's not possible (heard it's not pal but only ntsc anyways).


Can somebody confirm that?


Thanks


----------



## DjfunkmasterG

and people wonder why I stuck with version 1.3


No issues, at least not any that affect performance or film playback for any disc in my collection.


----------



## FlyingJoe99

I contacted Toshiba last week and they told me that the guys are still working on firmware updates... I wonder if this really is true...


----------



## qz3fwd

Well, I dont think anyone expected 4.0, and if they are working on China HD-DVD/BD, then since it seems based on HD-DVD we knew, it could be easy for them to do this.


----------



## vcrpro3

My HD-A3KU, ver.4.0 refuses to DVD +/- R discs i burn using Nero. Gives error mssg that disc is either PAL or not a DVD. They work fine in any other DVD player. How do you do a firmware downgrade?


----------



## stidwell32

I've been using 4.0 on my XA1 for a while now. Just this past weekend it started locking up when I try to play an HD DVD or standard DVD. It also locks up if I press the setup button on the remote? I can play an audio CD just fine ? I tried to make a downgrade CD of 2.4 but the values in the hex code editor look different for the XA1 than the example given in this thread. The values in lines 6 & 7 are 00 00 ? Anyone with any ideas ? I've left the unit unplugged for 24 hours with no change.


----------



## taylorr

I use VLC Media Player for all my video playing


----------



## joseru

Thanks for the firmware, but I don´t know if it is useful or not. Can you tell me about?


----------



## markrubin

old thread to be unstuck


----------



## MTAtech

Curious to know why this was unstuck. I doubt Toshiba is going to upgrade the firmware two years after they abandoned the format.


----------



## seattlemark

When viewing the Maintenance/Update menu on an HD-A3 or HD-A30, what is the second number? For example if it displays 4.0/2.0, what is the 2.0 for?


----------



## Viking61




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seattlemark* /forum/post/19005991
> 
> 
> When viewing the Maintenance/Update menu on an HD-A3 or HD-A30, what is the second number? For example if it displays 4.0/2.0, what is the 2.0 for?



I have read somewhere that this is the firmware version of the HD DVD drive. Even though I don't know if this is correct, it sounds plausible.


----------



## seattlemark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Viking61* /forum/post/19006140
> 
> 
> I have read somewhere that this is the firmware version of the HD DVD drive. Even though I don't know if this is correct, it sounds plausible.



I am not exactly sure what you mean. If the second number is the firmware of the HD DVD Drive, then in contrast what would be the first number? When I updated the firmware both numbers changed, and they went from 1.3/1.1 to 4.0/2.0.


----------



## Viking61

The first part is the firmware version of the player, stored somewhere on the mainboard. The second part is supposedly the firmware version of the drive, which has it's own firmware. If you downgrade your main firmware, you will see that the second part stays the same.


----------



## seattlemark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Viking61* /forum/post/19008797
> 
> 
> The first part is the firmware version of the player, stored somewhere on the mainboard. The second part is supposedly the firmware version of the drive, which has it's own firmware. If you downgrade your main firmware, you will see that the second part stays the same.




Sorry if this is a stupid question, but what does the term "player" verses "drive" mean when it comes to a device such as the HD-A3 or HD-A30? Does the mainboard then constitute the "player", and the component that is actually spinning the disk and reading it with the laser the "drive" ? (It is a bit confusing to me because the entire HD-A3 or HD-A30 as a whole, is typically referred to as an HD DVD "player".)


----------



## Viking61

It's not a stupid question, and I also regard the entire A3, A30 or whatever model as the "player". The HD DVD drive is the unit in the player where you put the disc. If you open up your player, you can see that it is just like a regular DVD-ROM you will find in computers. This unit has, as I understand it, its own firmware.


If you for instance have problems with your player reading the discs properly, you can change only the drive.


----------



## Brian81

I've always wondered this. Say you are at the most recent firmware for both the player and the drive, and you end up having to swap out the drive with one from another player of the same model, and that one has an earlier firmware on the drive. Are you able to update it still or is the firmware for the drive not actually ON THE DRIVE?


----------



## Viking61

I changed the drive on my A30 player with a drive that had an earlier firmware. It worked perfectly well without doing anything. I decided anyway to downgrade the firmware, and then upgrade again just to get my drive's firmware up to the latest version.


It seems to me that the firmware of the drive is baked into the main firmware upgrade file.


----------



## Sabu-Agu

Hi guys. I connected my HD-XA1 to see if there were any updates. Went thru all the steps and at the end it said software had been updated. Can't recall but I think it said something like "4.0/2.0"

Anyway, I played an HDDVD movie but there was no video using HDMI. After using a different HDMI cable I gave a component cable a try. Surprisingly the movie played fine.

I know this is an old thread that just resurfaceD but did the latest firmware update disable HDMI output or something? Two TVs, Two different HDMI cables and NOTHING.


----------



## moviegeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sabu-Agu* /forum/post/19053403
> 
> 
> Hi guys. I connected my HD-XA1 to see if there were any updates. Went thru all the steps and at the end it said software had been updated. Can't recall but I think it said something like "4.0/2.0"
> 
> Anyway, I played an HDDVD movie but there was no video using HDMI. After using a different HDMI cable I gave a component cable a try. Surprisingly the movie played fine.
> 
> I know this is an old thread that just resurfaceD but did the latest firmware update disable HDMI output or something? Two TVs, Two different HDMI cables and NOTHING.



I would go to Setup and check to make sure the settings didn't change.


----------



## Sabu-Agu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moviegeek* /forum/post/19053747
> 
> 
> I would go to Setup and check to make sure the settings didn't change.



Can't recall seeing anything but can I assume you said this because in Settings you can change output from component to HDMI and vice-versa?









Going to connect again and see.


Thanks


----------



## gurkey

I know, that this thread is quite OLD, but it might still help others later on...


The drive always has its own firmware embedded within the drive's on board electronics. It has nothing to do (directly) with the players firmware, which is a thing of its own. You might change the drives firmware on its own without touching the players firmware if you can get access to the drive alone. But because of the proprietary interface of the drive unit, this might be problematic.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Viking61* /forum/post/19015639
> 
> 
> I changed the drive on my A30 player with a drive that had an earlier firmware. It worked perfectly well without doing anything. I decided anyway to downgrade the firmware, and then upgrade again just to get my drive's firmware up to the latest version.
> 
> 
> It seems to me that the firmware of the drive is baked into the main firmware upgrade file.


----------



## HDXA2HELP

Recently relocated to Europe with the U.S. purchase Toshiba HD-XA2KN would like to play standard pal dvd's on the unit. Tried putting the European software on the unit. Everything looked to be going smoothly during conversion however, while the unit will go into the 1391 test mode, it still won't play PAL. Any help appreciated. Did the downgrade from 4 to 2.7, then 2.7 to 2.5, then 2.501 to 2.502, then back up to 4. All the links are dead if someone has the files for the xa2 I would appreciate it. Thanks for your time.


----------



## jruser

FYI, all of the links in the first post were dead since Toshiba updated their support site. I added new links for all of the models, though they only host the newest versions now.


----------



## jay_l_a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jruser* /forum/post/20905506
> 
> 
> FYI, all of the links in the first post were dead since Toshiba updated their support site. I added new links for all of the models, though they only host the newest versions now.



Thanks, I'd noticed these were dead a few weeks ago. You never know when you might need these.


----------



## bslep

My brother-in-law has an A1 with the original firmware. Does anyone have the 4.0 frimware for the A1 on a disc that they want to sell? Please pm me if so. Thanks.


----------



## koan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bslep* /forum/post/21462125
> 
> 
> My brother-in-law has an A1 with the original firmware. Does anyone have the 4.0 frimware for the A1 on a disc that they want to sell? Please pm me if so. Thanks.



You can find a link to the 4.0 firmware in the first post. You can also find it at http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/t...t/jsp/home.jsp (Downloads tab/DVD&Blu-Ray). Also has a pdf with installation instructions.


----------



## Himicane

Does anyone have the .iso or .zip files for the A-20, I have 2.7 and 4.0, but I was trying to get others in an attempt to watch blood diamond. I updated from a firmware version that I cannot remember to 2.8, and then to 4.0 and still cannot watch blood diamond. Any links would be soooo much appreciated.


Regards,


----------



## hotrodguy

*Calling all Toshiba HD-DVD owners! (2014)*

Hey fellow AVSers,

I see many of the other threads here are quite old and I've checked the links to their firmware updates which seem to be inactive. Well I may have a solution.

Like myself, I'm sure many of you guys still have a Toshiba HD-DVD players that are in use somewhere in your home. I have the Toshiba HD-A2 and the HD-A30, one of which had firmware version 1.0 and the other had version 1.7. During my recent research I found that Toshiba had issued a version 4.0 in 2008/2009, as seen in other threads here, but now it seems like these links don't work.

I did see someone selling discs on ebay recently with version 4.0 but they were located in the UK and between the disc and shipping, I figured I could find it myself locally here in the U.S. and save some money. Well I did actually find an active link for version 4.0 on Toshiba's website, who'd a thought? The only problem I was having was that version 4.0 was Windows XP based and after several failed attempts on two different MACs and three different PC's, I came to the conclusion that the only way to burn the ISO disc image correctly and have it work on my players was to use an old XP based computer. That was the harder part until I came across one still in use here at work, so I gave it a shot and it worked perfectly. I updated my firmware on both players and they work better and have much faster load times.





So post a reply here and let me know what you think and what model you have so I can start the research. I think this could make many Toshiba HD-DVD owners very happy, what do you think?

Thanks.

hotrodguy

*Mod Edit: *Sales edited


----------



## JackB

I have an A2 sitting in the closet as I only have three discs, all concerts, that I own. Can anyone say what the advantage is to updating. Since I rarely use it improvements in load times, etc., are not significant. Any chance picture improvements would be there?


----------



## teachsac

You can use CDBurnerXP on later versions of windows to burn the disc.


----------



## KOA

I have an A2 and a bunch of titles. Recently got a new TV so I thought I get it out and watch some of those movies. Over HDMI I get freezes on The Searchers and Bourne about 2/3 the way through. Never got it on components. Tried to download from v4 from Toshiba's but couldn't make a disc. So I am interested if this would help play these titles. Maybe it's just bad WB discs, but I'm interested.


----------



## teachsac

I had trouble with Bourne 3 originally about 15-20 minutes from the end. Ended getting the trilogy on Blu for $16 on sale. use CDBurnerXP for burning firmware discs. Worked every time for me.

S~


----------



## cinema13

I might be interested.


----------



## teachsac

Please remember that AVS Site Administrators do not allow any personal sales or advertising outside of the classifieds.

No-one needs to purchase firmware or discs. Download the firmware and create a disc using CDBurnerXP. It is a free program.

Thanks,

S~


----------



## hotrodguy

teachsac said:


> Please remember that AVS Site Administrators do not allow any personal sales or advertising outside of the classifieds.
> 
> No-one needs to purchase firmware or discs. Download the firmware and create a disc using CDBurnerXP. It is a free program.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> S~


Understood, I was just checking to see if there was interest here before posting in the classifieds.

I did not know about CDBurnerXP, thanks for the heads up. Consider this offer withdrawn.

hrg


----------



## Carat_EST

Toshiba HD-EP35 (HD-EP35KE) - low frequencies output problem.

I have Toshiba HD-EP35KE player (region-free + FW 4.0) - when testing this unit with HD DVD test discs Silicon Optix HD HQV Benchmark HD DVD and Joe Kane Productions (JKP) / VideoEssentials DVE HD Test & Demonstration Materials HD DVD + R1 NTSC DVD Combo I found that for some reason my unit is not sending out to the amplifier / receiver (Onkio TX-NR929) any frequencies below 60-70Hz. In Toshiba configuration I am using HDMI out with Auto (full auto multichannel bitstreams for Dolby, DTS and (L)PCM). For other players/sources connected to Onkyo (Funai VHS, Pioneer BD, Pioneer LD, Sony MD etc.) the low frequencies are working as expected. Any ideas how to solve?


----------



## sdlehman

Carat_EST said:


> Toshiba HD-EP35 (HD-EP35KE) - low frequencies output problem.
> 
> I have Toshiba HD-EP35KE player (region-free + FW 4.0) - when testing this unit with HD DVD test discs Silicon Optix HD HQV Benchmark HD DVD and Joe Kane Productions (JKP) / VideoEssentials DVE HD Test & Demonstration Materials HD DVD + R1 NTSC DVD Combo I found that for some reason my unit is not sending out to the amplifier / receiver (Onkio TX-NR929) any frequencies below 60-70Hz. In Toshiba configuration I am using HDMI out with Auto (full auto multichannel bitstreams for Dolby, DTS and (L)PCM). For other players/sources connected to Onkyo (Funai VHS, Pioneer BD, Pioneer LD, Sony MD etc.) the low frequencies are working as expected. Any ideas how to solve?


There are plenty of others here who know more about this than I do so please chime in and correct me if I'm wrong. I believe there was an issue with low end frequencies being at least several db below where they should be over HDMI. I read where many had to make adjustments to their sub woofer volume to accommodate this issue. I am not aware though of the 60-70 Hz frequencies not being pass at all. I have always used component for video and digital for audio for best results with my A1. 

Stace


----------



## Carat_EST

sdlehman said:


> There are plenty of others here who know more about this than I do so please chime in and correct me if I'm wrong. I believe there was an issue with low end frequencies being at least several db below where they should be over HDMI. I read where many had to make adjustments to their sub woofer volume to accommodate this issue. I am not aware though of the 60-70 Hz frequencies not being pass at all. I have always used component for video and digital for audio for best results with my A1.
> 
> Stace


Thank you. Yes it is possible to add different LFE gain to different inputs in Onkyo receiver. I will test it.


----------



## Rich86

sdlehman said:


> There are plenty of others here who know more about this than I do so please chime in and correct me if I'm wrong. I believe there was an issue with low end frequencies being at least several db below where they should be over HDMI. I read where many had to make adjustments to their sub woofer volume to accommodate this issue. I am not aware though of the 60-70 Hz frequencies not being pass at all. I have always used component for video and digital for audio for best results with my A1.
> 
> Stace


Actually, I believe you might be referring to the lfe channel over the A35's analog audio connections. As I recall, the lfe channel tends to be about 10db below what is correct over an analog audio connection. I believe you will find this is true for all HD-DVD & Blu-Ray players with multi channel analog audio outputs.


----------



## Carat_EST

Rich86 said:


> Actually, I believe you might be referring to the lfe channel over the A35's analog audio connections. As I recall, the lfe channel tends to be about 10db below what is correct over an analog audio connection. I believe you will find this is true for all HD-DVD & Blu-Ray players with multi channel analog audio outputs.


This time the low frequencies problem is over HDMI.


----------



## ramashiva

Two tips --

After you download your firmware, you have a zip file. You must extract the ISO image from this zip file.

Use a CD-R, not a DVD-R.

Once I figured out these two things, I used CDBurnerXP to burn the ISO image of firmware 4.0 for the HD-A3 to a CD-R.

I used this CD-R to update the firmware of two HD-A3s and three Venturer SHD7000s (HD-A3 clone).

Worked like a charm!


----------



## bigmac11

Anyone have the latest firmware for the XA1? I've tried 7 times d/l from Toshibas site and its corrupted each time.


----------



## Mickrick

I read somewhere (but of course, I can't find where anymore) that its possible to cross-flash the HD-EP30 to HD-EP35 to basically turn the EP30 into an EP35 (without seperate audio outs and other hardware differences obviously). The EP35 has deep colour and Dolby Digital and DTS HD audio bitstreaming. I think it said that you use disc one of the EP30 "dirty" region free dvd patch and then disc two of the EP35 patch, as these discs also include firmware files. But I don't want to try this without being really sure about it as I'm sure it would brick my player if I did it incorrectly.



Anyone know anymore about this?


----------



## Nightshade22

*update for Toshiba XA2KN*

Hi all, I turned on my XA2 and low and behold there is an update 4.0.. Does anyone know where i can still get this update. Also...How do I know if I have a first generation , 2nd or 3rd of this device? any help would be great


George

Thanks


----------



## fiorito82

Here is all firmware updates and rest stuff...


https://onedrive.live.com/?id=6948F2460BDD190C!304&cid=6948F2460BDD190C


----------



## DavidHewitt

fiorito82 said:


> Here is all firmware updates and rest stuff.../quote]
> 
> 
> You sir, are a star ;-)
> 
> 
> Many thanks! Just picked up a HD-XE1 for cheap and need to update the firmware


----------



## JackB

I have one of these, a Toshiba HH-A2, that I never use. Is it worth anything?


----------



## DavidHewitt

JackB said:


> I have one of these, a Toshiba HH-A2, that I never use. Is it worth anything?



It's not the top line player, but someone might be interested in having it as a backup.


----------



## JackB

DavidHewitt said:


> It's not the top line player, but someone might be interested in having it as a backup.


What’s it worth? 50 bucks?


----------



## Magnanimity

Updating my toshiba HD-A1 that currently has 2.0 firmware. Will the most current firmware include previously uninstalled versions as well or do I have to install all previous versions in order before installing current version.I will be installing updated versions by downloaded disc.Also (if I have to install all previous versions) where would I find a list of versions I need to install?


----------



## discspinner

Magnanimity said:


> Updating my toshiba HD-A1 that currently has 2.0 firmware. Will the most current firmware include previously uninstalled versions as well or do I have to install all previous versions in order before installing current version.I will be installing updated versions by downloaded disc.Also (if I have to install all previous versions) where would I find a list of versions I need to install?


Is there any benefit in updating? I have an HD-A1, HD-A2 and HD-A35 and have never updated the firmware that I remember. Why risk a possible bricked player if something goes wrong? From my experience in updating firmware on other devices, you just apply to latest update, you don't have to go sequentially.


----------



## Magnanimity

discspinner said:


> Is there any benefit in updating? I have an HD-A1, HD-A2 and HD-A35 and have never updated the firmware that I remember. Why risk a possible bricked player if something goes wrong? From my experience in updating firmware on other devices, you just apply to latest update, you don't have to go sequentially.


I was hoping that updating might speed up the players response time


----------



## discspinner

Magnanimity said:


> I was hoping that updating might speed up the players response time


The HD-A1 is just slow, it's actually a stripped down Linux PC build inside. I don't ever remember a firmware update speeding it up, I've had it since it came out. If newer firmware does speed it up it's probably only a couple of seconds or so, still maybe not worth the risk.


----------



## Magnanimity

discspinner said:


> The HD-A1 is just slow, it's actually a stripped down Linux PC build inside. I don't ever remember a firmware update speeding it up, I've had it since it came out. If newer firmware does speed it up it's probably only a couple of seconds or so, still maybe not worth the risk.


Thanks for your input and reply.


----------



## discspinner

Magnanimity said:


> Thanks for your input and reply.


I just did a quick refresher on the firmware updates, it seems if you update it may reduce boot up time and load times a little bit. It looks like there's a 4.0 still downloadable from Toshiba (page 1 of this thread), I think you may have to burn this ISO file to a CDR to update the player, but I never did it that way so I don't know. I don't see much risk in trying this, so do it if you feel the need.


----------



## Hddvd21

Hi All hoping someone can help, I have just picked up an EP35 for £20 with 32 HDDVDs, which I think is a bargin! The firmware is on 1.3. I have previously updated an Ep30 but that was some years ago. In the Firmware section I only see firmware for A35 is that for my EP35. If anyone could point me in the right direction please. I would also like to make the DVD region free. Thanks


----------

